# Kind of been lurking on here for a while...



## Bill Nye (Dec 14, 2013)

Little dissapointed in the lack of new topics because there is usually a bunch of new information coming onto this board...

Um, I have been suffering with this, like most of you, for a long time. Stuffy nose, foggy brain from time to time, can't go when I feel the need, oh and the smell... If only I could smell it... Not to mention all of the money I have blown on vitamins and pills that do nothing...

I was wondering if anyone else had seen this and had some thoughts?

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lNHqylV30i4zcnxRrIUXyAPoY5em0grWtnFXYQOFnJE/edit?pli=1#

I found this link on this site,

http://ehealthforum.com/health/fecal-body-odor-wetness-lost-urge-to-defecate-etc-t385603.html

P.S.

Anyone know what happened to the person who got the STARR operation? Also I don't think I have read anything about Glycolax before, has anyone used it with some success?

I am currently taking Florastor, clorophyll, Ginger, ACV tablets, and Citrucel... All with mild success if any, at this point I believe like I take them so I can feel like I don't smell...


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bill Nye,

Keep up the good work,if you have yeast issues,its gonna take awhile to get rid of the smell.Your doing all the right things,as long as your not eating candy with alot of sugar Dont eat any HIgh Fructose Corn Syrup(it feeds the yeast) or you'll never get rid of the smell


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Bill nye brother, thanks for the links!! your an angel 

I will have to find some time to read it all, bcz Im having exams!

but let me tell u my smyptoms

I also have an odor following me all the time for atleast 5 years.

I can't smell it.

I smell only from the left side, bcz I only get reactions frm people sitting on my left side

Smell is worse when I'm hungry, (empty stomach)

I was diagnosed with H pylori which I eliminated, but smell still is there

I was also diagnosed with Gastritis, the treatment of gastritis was the same like H pylori, I don't know if gastritis is healed along with h pylori

and I've tried:

Anti biotics

PPI's

benzo's

prescrpd pills for Anxiety and depressions --> I don't know the name

Probiotics

Chlorophyll

ACV

Coconut oil

Colon Cleans

HCL Beatine

Enzymes

Multi Vitamins

Flax Seed oil

Whole Flax seeds

Raw Ginger everyday

Ginger tea

Raw Garlic

Candida Clear (supplement)

Amino Acid Tablets

Avoiding sugar for 2 months, --> no difference

Avoiding Tea for 1 month ---> no difference

stopped having milk and milkproducts --> no difference


----------

